# Reconstituting IGF-1 with white vinegar



## Pirate! (Aug 30, 2006)

Repost of an article authored by Red Baron

I have noticed several posts lately wondering about a good method for reconstituting IGF-1 and a few posts about using vinegar/water to do so. I originally wrote this post at ****************, but since there seems to be a reasonable interest here as well, I will post it for those that might be interested.

I began using this method many months ago ... mainly out of impatience. I was out of Benzyl Alcohol, and while I had access to HCl, it wasn't accessible when I wanted to begin my Long R3 IGF-1 cycle. I decided to use plain ol' grocery store Distilled White Vinegar. I used the following, which has worked out really well for me....and the feedback I have had from others that I have shared it with has been positive so far. So here it is for anyone that is interested:

The calculation:
Distilled white vinegar is supposed to be standardized to ~5% acetic acid, which would make it 850mM. To get it to the recommended 100mM, you'd want 11.76% white vinegar (100mM/850mM = 11.76%). Since it would be almost impossible to draw out 11.76IU's, I round this to 12, which is certainly going to be close to our desired 100mM.

The filtering process:
I use off the shelf grocery store distilled white vinegar. In order to ensure safety, I filter it using .20u whatman filters. Here is the step by step for those that may not be familiar with filtering using whatmans. What you will want to have on hand before starting out is some sterile vials, some .20u whatman filters, some syringes and needles (I use a 10cc syringe, and .23 gauge 1" needles), and some alcohol swabs.

(1) First draw up about 10cc of the distilled white vinegar
(2) screw on the .20u whatman to the 10cc syringe (or whatever size you use)
(3) screw on a .23 gauge needle (or whatever size you decide to use)
(4) take your sterile vial, swab the top with alcohol, insert a needle for venting.
(5) Insert your syringe/whatman/needle apparatus and slowly push the 10cc's into the sterile vial.

Now you have safe vinegar to use for your reconstituting.

ALTERNATE METHOD - Alternately, you could simply mix your water and distilled white vinegar before filtering using about 7.5 parts of water per 1 part of distilled white vinegar. After mixing these together in this ratio, run the mixture through your .20u whatman as above. You will end up with a vial of dilutent this way that has the proper PH for use with your IGF-1.

Reconstituting:

How much water/vinegar you reconstitute with is going to somewhat depend on which LR3 IGF-1 you are using. Igtropin is shipped in 100mcg vials, which I usually reconstitute at 1ml(cc) per 100mcg vial (which will make the 10 mark on your insulin syringe = 10 mcgs). The gropep based IGF-1's are primarily shipped in 1mg vials, and I usually use 5ml for these (which will make the 10 mark on your insulin syringe = 20mcgs). 
At any rate, what I do is:

(1) take an alcohol swab and swab the tops of my water, vinegar solution, and IGF-1 vials
(2) take a syringe with a 23 gauge, 1" needle and draw out .12 cc's of vinegar for the 100mcg vials or .60 cc's for the 1mg vials.
(3) next I take this syringe and draw out the water - .88cc's for 100mcg, 4.4cc's for the 1mg.

FOR ALTERNATE METHOD in lieu of steps (2) and (3) - Just draw out the desired amount of dilutent from your pre-mixed vial of 
vinegar / water.

(4) next i poke the needle into the LR3 IGF-1 vial and dribble this solution down the side of the vial, avoid any direct spray on the lyophilized powder until all of the dilutent is in the vial
(5) using a gentle swirling motion, I reconstitute the powder.
(6) I stick the vial in the fridge and it is now ready for use.

Well, I think that about sums it up. Hope this helps anyone who may have been wondering about using vinegar to reconstitute. I would advise that if you end up using Igtropin, you seriously consider using this vinegar method. Igtropin and other dilutents such as BA do not get along well together at all.

RedBaron


----------



## musclepump (Aug 30, 2006)

Vinegar :\


----------



## Heimir (Aug 31, 2006)

I really like Red Baron.
That guy knows his HGH.


----------



## babs8735 (Apr 15, 2010)

*Igf*

Where can you buy .20u whatman filters


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 15, 2010)

To achieve the actual 0.6% aa, you would use 8.33:1 diatilled water to white vinegar. 

How ever there is a debate as to if this is even necessary, as 0.9% ba water or bacteriostatic water, actually has pretty much the same ph as 0.6% aa solution.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 15, 2010)

To achieve the actual 0.6% aa, you would use 8.33:1 diatilled water to white vinegar. 

How ever there is a debate as to if this is even necessary, as 0.9% ba water or bacteriostatic water, actually has pretty much the same ph as 0.6% aa solution.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 15, 2010)

Heimir said:


> I really like Red Baron.
> That guy knows his HGH.



I've followed his protocols a few times with GREAT success.

/V


----------



## trenboloni (May 24, 2010)

I have access to distilled white vinegar that has 10% acetic acid. Now before I spoil my IGF could someone please let me know the amount of water I should add to 1ml of this vinegar so that I get the correct solution for my IGF. Thank you.


----------



## babs8735 (May 25, 2010)

*Igf*

What is a reputable website for IGF


----------



## trenboloni (Jul 21, 2010)

Pirate! said:


> ALTERNATE METHOD - Alternately, you could simply mix your water and distilled white vinegar before filtering using about 7.5 parts of water per 1 part of distilled white vinegar. After mixing these together in this ratio, run the mixture through your .20u whatman as above. You will end up with a vial of dilutent this way that has the proper PH for use with your IGF-1.



Well no answers, so I took my 10% acetic acid vinegar and some water and mixed them in 15:1 ratio (water:vinegar). 

I think that's correct as the 7.5:1 ratio is used with 5% vinegar and I use 10% vinegar.


----------



## Built (Jul 21, 2010)

It would be 16:1 for 10% vinegar. 

15:1 gives you a 0.63% solution, and you want a 0.59% solution. Add one more part water and you'll have it.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 21, 2010)

babs8735 said:


> Where can you buy .20u whatman filters



Syringes Needles Filters - Supplies


----------



## toothache (Jul 21, 2010)

babs8735 said:


> What is a reputable website for IGF



I got mine from cem products.  And I will be getting some more very soon.


----------



## Genesis Peptides (Jul 23, 2010)

Let's see most if you guys have spent a minimum of $75.00 for a vial of IGF, but on the other hand you take a huge risk that what you are buying is exactly distilled to what it says it is distilled at your local grocery store. Here is a question I have for everyone let's say for example the local grocery stores' supplier of vinegar is stronger or weaker % wise from one month to another because guess what gentlemen vinegar is not on the watch list nor is it governed by any agency and furthermore let's say it is off by a mere % point or 2 who will notice the difference, right??? Well I have some bad news for everyone that % point or 2 will destroy your IGF. Does anyone understand just how fragile a peptide IGF is !! If in the event the grocery store is wrong you just paid $75.00 for nothing, .06% is exactly that .06%, that is why my acetic acid is made by a chemical/medical supply company that buffers the AA so that the % is never messed with the pH, always stays the same. Helluva of a gamble on a pretty expensive product. This is just food for thought we are all grown men here.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice peace of mind. I'll be checking your store out soon...


----------

